# New member from Oklahoma



## Yeti3135 (Jun 11, 2019)

My wife and I are looking for a travel trailer and looking to find new adventures and places to go. We live in Oklahoma and just looking to get out some. Hello to all in advance.


----------



## henryck (Jun 17, 2019)

It depends on your budget and personal preferences.  Also, would you consider buying used?


----------



## Yeti3135 (Jun 17, 2019)

Possible, but we don't want all the amenities that most have. Tent camping for years we have a lot of cooking appliances and other things that we wouldn't need in a trailer.


----------



## aparkerk1 (Oct 28, 2019)

I work as a trucker and breed cars in different states. I use the built-in navigation which shows maps of the USA for 1960. It seems to me that our company should purchase new devices or make like this company https://junkcarsus.com/. They can travel anywhere in America because they use reverse sensors that connect directly to the satellite


----------

